# FET ladies July/August 2017



## abennion

Hi ladies! I know quite a few of you from back when I was doing my IVF round last summer, but now we're finally locked in for our FET and I'm looking for some buddies. Transfer should be around August 7 if everything goes smoothly.

DH and I are 26, and been trying for a little over two years now. We've had 3 CP's during that time, and we're barely holding on to the small bit of hope we have left. The doctors can't tell us what's wrong, my charts always look perfect, I get CM, there are no signs that we're doing anything incorrect... it just isn't happening. Anyways, we've got 2 frosties (blasts) left over from our fresh cycle, hoping to transfer 1 this round.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Good luck,
I'm currently going through a FET. I have 2 Frosties. Transfer scheduled for Thursday 29th June...
I'm also unexplained :(

I have a daughter from my last fresh cycle who is 2years 5months. 

Did you have a transfer last year? Or freeze all xx


----------



## abennion

We did a fresh transfer last year. :bfn:

Our RE couldn't even explain why it didn't work. Good luck with your transfer on the 29th! I'm sure you're very excited!


----------



## Crosby

I have just started Buserelin for downregging for my FET. We only have 2 frosties left from my previous IFVs so hoping it works.

I also have an assisted conception child she is 17 months and she was the result of IVF number 5!! lol 

Hoping to make her a sibling very soon.


----------



## abennion

Oh wow! Congratulations! Hopefully this FET is successful for you :)


----------



## Crosby

abennion said:


> Oh wow! Congratulations! Hopefully this FET is successful for you :)

I hope so and likewise

Keep posted, when are starting DR?

Jack doll good luck for Thursday!


----------



## abennion

I start suprefact on July 4, with transfer hopefully around August 7. Have they given you a tentative transfer date?


----------



## Crosby

abennion said:


> I start suprefact on July 4, with transfer hopefully around August 7. Have they given you a tentative transfer date?

Not yet, they never plan ahead so to speak, I need to be monitored for suppression then start Estrogen then wait for the lining to thicken up. 
In my past Fets and Ivfs I didn't suppress well, ended up being on buserelin (suprecur) for extra days/weeks:(

So wait and see now. 

Are you waiting for day 21 to start downregging?


----------



## abennion

That I am. It's odd, but they actually have me downregging sooner than CD 21. CD 21 for me would be the 7th, but they have me starting on the 4th. not too concerned about it though. 

How are you liking the Buserelin? Any side effects?


----------



## ttcmuch

Hi guys,
is it ok if I join the discussion. :flower:
Sorry to hear about your CP's abennion. :cry: so heartbreaking for you both.
I did my first IVF cycle in March 2017 and had a fresh transfer (1x 5 day Blastocyst) in March which sadly ended in MMC at 8 weeks. There were 2 empty sacs found at the 8 week scan. I was pretty devastated as this was my first time ever being pregnant. We only got one frozen 5 day blastocyst from the cycle so I decided to try that one, I had a FET transfer on Saturday so i'm 3 days post transfer. I am 36 and DH is 37.
Been reading so many FET success stories so feeling very positive but obviously there is that nervous part of me too.
I've been on progynova 2x twice p/day and then started on progesterone pessaries last Monday so that was 5 days before my transfer.
Am resting at the moment but find i've too much time to think and focus on every little twinge!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hi ttcmuch...
Congratulations on pupo. Hope everything works out for you this time x
I have a fet transfer on Thursday.. 
How are you feeling on the progynova? I started off on 1, 2,3 per day. I'm now up to 4 tablets per day from last Friday. So sick on them :(
Also on progesterone am & pm.. 
will you test early? I have a daughter from my fresh cycle and tested 5dp5dt and got my first Bfp. Not sure if I'll test early this time


----------



## Crosby

abennion said:


> That I am. It's odd, but they actually have me downregging sooner than CD 21. CD 21 for me would be the 7th, but they have me starting on the 4th. not too concerned about it though.
> 
> How are you liking the Buserelin? Any side effects?

That happens! I also started downregging on day 18, this is because my cycles are short, about 21 days :) buserelin is ok for me, I had it before several times and always have been ok, painless and side effect free.

I find Menopur and Gestone injections very painful, almost to tears


----------



## Crosby

ttcmuch said:


> Hi guys,
> is it ok if I join the discussion. :flower:
> Sorry to hear about your CP's abennion. :cry: so heartbreaking for you both.
> I did my first IVF cycle in March 2017 and had a fresh transfer (1x 5 day Blastocyst) in March which sadly ended in MMC at 8 weeks. There were 2 empty sacs found at the 8 week scan. I was pretty devastated as this was my first time ever being pregnant. We only got one frozen 5 day blastocyst from the cycle so I decided to try that one, I had a FET transfer on Saturday so i'm 3 days post transfer. I am 36 and DH is 37.
> Been reading so many FET success stories so feeling very positive but obviously there is that nervous part of me too.
> I've been on progynova 2x twice p/day and then started on progesterone pessaries last Monday so that was 5 days before my transfer.
> Am resting at the moment but find i've too much time to think and focus on every little twinge!

Wow! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! Sorry to hear about your miscarriage:( I had one at 18 weeks and it was horrendous (( I was absolutely heartbroken but the next IVF cycle i fell and carried my beautiful girl so you will too! Xx keep posted 
I am also an old Mum, I was 37 when I had my baby :) I'm almost 39 now! But I'm young at heart lol


----------



## Crosby

JACKDOLL said:


> Hi ttcmuch...
> Congratulations on pupo. Hope everything works out for you this time x
> I have a fet transfer on Thursday..
> How are you feeling on the progynova? I started off on 1, 2,3 per day. I'm now up to 4 tablets per day from last Friday. So sick on them :(
> Also on progesterone am & pm..
> will you test early? I have a daughter from my fresh cycle and tested 5dp5dt and got my first Bfp. Not sure if I'll test early this time

Yep I also had my bfp on 7dp3dt but I wouldn't test early again as it's really not advisable, as hormones are not as strong that early :wacko:


----------



## fluterby429

Hi is it ok to join? I'm having FET on the 6th. I did a fresh cycle in 2014 and have a little boy from that cycle. We have two 5day blasts frozen and we are transferring those if they make the thaw.


----------



## Crosby

fluterby429 said:


> Hi is it ok to join? I'm having FET on the 6th. I did a fresh cycle in 2014 and have a little boy from that cycle. We have two 5day blasts frozen and we are transferring those if they make the thaw.

Hello !!!

You know what, I am usually a worrier and worry about everything and this FET I am calm as a cucumber but I didn't even think about frosties not making it through the thaw, and now I am back to my normal self and worrying about thawing lol 

Are you on natural and medicated FET?


----------



## fluterby429

Crosby said:


> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> Hi is it ok to join? I'm having FET on the 6th. I did a fresh cycle in 2014 and have a little boy from that cycle. We have two 5day blasts frozen and we are transferring those if they make the thaw.
> 
> Hello !!!
> 
> You know what, I am usually a worrier and worry about everything and this FET I am calm as a cucumber but I didn't even think about frosties not making it through the thaw, and now I am back to my normal self and worrying about thawing lol
> 
> Are you on natural and medicated FET?Click to expand...

Yikes, I'm sorry to scare you. Don't stress, I'm sure they will make the thaw. I'm only taking estridol and will start PIO injections on Saturday


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey girls. My FET transfer is tomorrow & all I can think about is the thaw! I've to phone at 12noon to find out how they are doing & hopefully be told to make my way to the clinic... this is awlful! I'll not sleep tonight.....


----------



## abennion

Good luck tomorrow Jackdoll!


----------



## HopeBT

Hey ladies, may I join as well? 
I have egg collection scheduled on 8-9th Jul and will be doing FET in early August if everything goes well, so closer to your date Abennion :)
We also have been TTC +2 years now with unexplained or tubal issue(seen quite few drs, they all say different things) 
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## fluterby429

JD do your best to get some rest and baby dust tomorrow


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Im late to the party but my fet transfer is on Tuesday 4th. I'm starting to panic. I hate this process ð. I just have the one frostie waiting for me


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey girls, I'm currently 3dp5dt... thaw & transfer went well :)

Good luck for the hopecat xxx it only takes one


----------



## abennion

Congrats on PUPO jackdoll!


----------



## Crosby

abennion said:


> Congrats on PUPO jackdoll!

Fingers crossed for you JD! 

My DR is not going well, I am at A&E at the moment with severe cramps and swollen abdomen(( 

This never happened before, I think I might stop this cycle, will call my obgyn tomorrow to ask


----------



## Hopeful Cat

R u feeling any better crosby? Dl you know what caused it? 

I'm PUPO âº one little frostie on board and bt is 15th


----------



## JACKDOLL

How are you Crosby? 

Congrats hope, sending lots of positive vibes your way x


----------



## abennion

Congrats hopeful, jackdoll, how are you feeling?

Just started supremacy this morning and I must say, aside from not getting 8 hours of straight sleep its really not that bad!


----------



## Crosby

JD and hopecat - fingers crossed for you, Hoping for some big positives soon! 

I am feeling better now, I am still jabbing, 10 days of buserelin and no sign of AF! 

Oh my, i have never felt so many side effects though lol.


----------



## fluterby429

Good luck today Hopecat!!! 

Congrats on being pupo JD

Crosby hope you are feeling better. 

I had a lining check yesterday and all is well ... transfer on Thursday as planned


----------



## abennion

Great news fluterby!


----------



## Hopeful Cat

2dp5dt today and starting to feel bloated. Same thing happened with my last successful cycle and I'm pretty sure it's not in my head but not getting too hopeful atm...just going to see if it stays around


----------



## Crosby

Hopeful Cat said:


> 2dp5dt today and starting to feel bloated. Same thing happened with my last successful cycle and I'm pretty sure it's not in my head but not getting too hopeful atm...just going to see if it stays around

Sending lots of positive vibes to Hopecat and JD :) don't test too early, take vitamins and lots of fresh air! 

I have a scan tomorrow to check my lining and then make plans further. 

How are our other girls? 
Abennion, how's downregging going? 
Flutterby, transfer went ok?


----------



## fluterby429

How exciting Hopeful! Fx'd 

I had a successful transfer of top quality blasts. So now the waiting


----------



## CaseyLou

Hello ladies!



I am new to this forum and am seeking advice. I have a four year old and am trying to conceive number 2. 
I had a FET yesterday with a 1500 pregnyl shot. I HPT this morning (intending to test out the shot) and only got a very faint, barely visible positive. Is it possible the shot didnt work or is already all out of my system? Does this not bode well for this cycle?

Thanks in advance for calming this crazy lady.


----------



## abennion

I'm not noticing any difference with the downregging... mostly just hot. Constantly hot. Hopefully its working....

Casey - welcome to BnB! Does seem a bit odd to be getting a faint line 1 day after trigger... maybe it was a faulty test?


----------



## CaseyLou

abennion said:


> I'm not noticing any difference with the downregging... mostly just hot. Constantly hot. Hopefully its working....
> 
> Casey - welcome to BnB! Does seem a bit odd to be getting a faint line 1 day after trigger... maybe it was a faulty test?

I did a few tests :S


----------



## fluterby429

Casey 1500 is a pretty low dose trigger so it won't be long in your system


----------



## CaseyLou

Flutterby it looks like you and I transferred on the same day; mine was also a blast.


----------



## Juliet11

Hi ladies! Can I join in? 
I had a failed FET in may. Now gearing up for a FET august 3rd. Im excited and super nervous at the same time. We changed my protocol to include Lupron like I had done for a successful FET in 2015. Hoping this time it works out. 

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## fluterby429

Awesome CL!!! Hope we become bump buddies! 

Welcome Juliet and good luck and baby dust for your next FET


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Sooooo what's the verdict on using hpts that are past their useby date? Could you get a false positive? I have a 3 pack that were use by April 2017


----------



## fluterby429

I would think as long as they have been stored in their package and in normal temperatures, that wouldn't make a difference in such a short time 

Anyone have any updates. Who tests next?


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Hmm. Well i used one last night and this morning. Both were faint positives. Im fighting an urge to go buy more to check. Still got a third hpt from the expired box left tho.


----------



## fluterby429

How exciting. I tested this morning with an FRER and all I can see is a line where the positive should go. I don't think it has any color. Today is 4 days since transfer. I feel like I'm out already. I had a positive with my son 6dp3dt so that is the same as today


----------



## amy8686

Hi ladies,

Hoping I can join you!

I did a fresh cycle in 2014 (and now have a son as a result), and I'm doing my first FET now. My transfer date is currently set for August 2.

At the moment, I'm on Lupron. I have my first scan this Wednesday, and I should be starting Estradiol Thursday if all goes well.

Having buddies on these forums really helped me the first time around. I read back through the posts on this thread so far, and I'll be looking forward to all of your updates. :)

Amy


----------



## fluterby429

Welcome Amy!!


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Prenancy test was lighter today. Think its a chemical :(


----------



## abennion

Sorry hopeful :(


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey girls, so my FET was BFN...

Good luck to everyone on their upcoming cycles.


----------



## Juliet11

sorry Jack, did you have a blood test? :hugs:

when is everyones FETs i was offline for a few days so feel behind on things

mine is August 4th. so nervous!!!! hoping it works this time. starting to loose energy if you know what i mean. it is such an emotional process.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hi j, no we don't get blood tests in my clinic! Sent home with a hpt then phone in with your results! If positive then be brought in 3 weeks later for scan! 

I just don't know about FET.. my quality of embryos dropped after thaw! I had 4bb blasts and after thaw he wouldn't give me grade said they hadn't thawed aswell as expected! But they wearnt bad! I just knew it wasn't going to go well. Ah well


----------



## fluterby429

JD I'm very sorry. Hugs to you. 

Hopeful - I'm sorry. Maybe it was just a crappy test. When is your offcial test day?

AFM - I was going to update, but I'll wait.


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Sorry Jackdoll. I hope your next cycle is more successful!

It might have been a dodgy test. Test today seems darker than yesterday. Official bt is on saturday. I basically feel fine...dont feel pregnant which is confusing me


----------



## abennion

Sounds really hopeful!

I'm sorry Jackdoll. Are you going to be cycling again soon?

AFM: 11DPO, still down regging. I should be getting AF sometime this weekend if all goes as planned. Transfer date is tentatively August 7.


----------



## fluterby429

Hopeful don't count yourself out! I took a Walmart test last night and it was obviously positive and an Answer brand that showed maybe a vvf line. I took the same brand test plus a FRER and the Walmart test looked negative but the FRER was clearly positive. I repeated both tests this afternoon and they are both much darker. 

Abennion - this month will fly by
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5758.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Excited and nervous to join!

I'm on CD4 after birth control pills currently, waiting for my next AF to call in day 1 to the clinic to do our FET! I'm expecting AF in 4-5 weeks if all goes well. Idk; I haven't had a proper period since giving birth in January so I hope I have a normal cycle that's not too long so that we can start the FET meds. So hopefully we'll do a transfer mid-August. :)

I'll still read back on everyone's posts; for now I just want to say that looks promising fluter!

ETA: Have read through the back posts. Sorry Jackdoll :(. Hopeful, I hope the tests continue to darken! Good luck to everyone who is PUPO or soon to be!


----------



## Crosby

Aw my girlies! Jd don't despair! Try again. I know fets are a little unpredictable with the thawing ;(

And I am having the worst side effects this time I cannot wait for Transfer date which keeps being delayed as lining hasn't thickened yet((( 

Hopecat keep testing!

Who is the next in the line for transfer?


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks girls! 
Really don't know if I'll go through ivf again.. I found this FET very difficult, the side effects from all the drugs was not nice..
I have a beautiful baby girl from my 2nd cycle.. my best friend! Think I might be one and done x


----------



## Crosby

JACKDOLL said:


> Thanks girls!
> Really don't know if I'll go through ivf again.. I found this FET very difficult, the side effects from all the drugs was not nice..
> I have a beautiful baby girl from my 2nd cycle.. my best friend! Think I might be one and done x

It's a hard decision, IVF is more expensive and also not 100% proof. But your girl need a sibling so does mind so we will do this!

I have decided if this FET doesn't work, I will do IVF next, luckily my mum is gonna help financially. But after that I have no plans if nothing works.


----------



## amy8686

Jackdoll, sorry to hear it! I hope you find peace in whatever decision you end up making. As much as I would like for my son to have a sibling, I know I wouldn't have it in me to do the IVF process again. I'm hoping this FET cycle, if it doesn't work, will at least be more tolerable so I will be willing to try it again.

Flutterby, congratulations!! That's great. And Hopeful Cat, that sounds really promising. Keep us posted.

I'm starting estradiol tonight. Not terribly excited to make my grand return to intramuscular injections, but at least it's a small amount of liquid. Once the PIO starts, I'll be longing for the days of just estradiol!

The only other news on my front is that at my ultrasound yesterday, my doctor suggested that I might have some endometriosis. He's never been able to see it, but I've always had a lot of pelvic pain issues (which were always blamed on muscle spasms, but the pain is there even after getting the muscles under control with physical therapy). Anyway, he was doing the ultrasound yesterday and I was totally relaxed and feeling fine with the prodding on the right side, and then when he changed the angle to the left side I was suddenly in a huge amount of pain even though my muscles were relaxed. And we know from the HSG that my left tube is blocked, so that would make sense. He didn't think it would serve my current purposes to go through a laparoscopy to look further, but it's something to think about for the future. In the short term, I'm mostly worried about surviving the pain of the transfer. My doctor is really patient and willing to use his smallest speculum with me, but I was in an unreasonable amount of pain at my trial transfer, between the maybe-endometriosis-related pain of the speculum and the fact that he has to clamp my cervix to get anything through it. I will be taking 3 valium that morning. 

Fern, I see endometriosis in your signature. Have you found any helpful treatment for it?


----------



## fluterby429

Amy that sounds awful! I'm sorry. You have to do IM for the E2? Is that normal IVF med way in the US? I did my IVF in MX and he just gives us pills to take.


----------



## fluterby429

All my tests. Lol. I take the Walmart ones in the evening. I'm going to call my OB tomorrow to see if I can get in for a beta after work
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5791.jpg
File size: 60.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Congrats fluterby! Looks like great progression.

Hope everyone is doing ok in the leadup to their cycles and transfers. 

I can understand the sentiment of not wanting to continue with ivf. This process seems a lot different to me now after dd and it doesnt feel like im starting all over again...feels like a continuation. All that frustration and tiredness comes back. U dont start fresh each cycle.

My hpts are getting darker and blood test is tomorrow. Fingers crossed for a healthy number. Im kind of astounded to get a bfp first fet back. It took 7 cycles of ivf/fets to get dd. I dont yet feel safe or confident in this but im getting excited.
 



Attached Files:







20170713_065728.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Fern81

Yeyyy hopeful and fluter! Tentatively CONGRATS! 

We will also not do ivf again. It's much too expensive. After this upcoming FET we're done with fertility treatment and will just ttc naturally for a while. If we never get a sibling it's ok. I'm happy and blessed to be a mom already. 

Amy- endo sucks! I've had it lazered laparoscopically a few times, and when I'm not ttc I take the birth control pill Qlaira which really helps because it suppresses the growth of endometrial tissue. X


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thank girls for all the lovely comments.. you's are too kind xx
I think deep down I know I want to go for another cycle of IVF.. hubby is home in the morning so we will go over things, he will be happy with whatever I want to do x

Congrats to all on your bfps


----------



## amy8686

Fern - have you had much relief after having it lasered? Do you think it's worthwhile? I'd read mixed reviews.

Flutter - I'm not sure if injections for estradiol are typical in the US, or if it's just the way my clinic does it. I know my clinic is very cost-conscious (which I appreciate), so they make some of their decisions around what's cheaper. I have a friend who did estrogen through skin patches at another clinic, and I know that was much more expensive.


----------



## fluterby429

JD it's so hard to wrap all your emotions around everything and decide something after such a heartbreaking event. We went through that too. We eventually just decided that we didn't want to accept NO for any answer and moved forward. Everyone is different in how they process things. Much love to you 

Hopefully your tests look great! I know the feeling of trying not to get too excited. I had a beta today and will have another Sat. I assume I won't know the numbers until Monday. 

Amy my e2 pills are super cheap. I think $8 or $9 a box of 28. My PIO was the most expensive but I had to buy that in the US. Fertility meds are ridiculous!!!


----------



## Juliet11

crosby- hope your lining thickens! 
amy- i too am not looking forward to when PIO starts! 

i had a check on things, and so far so good. i decrease lupron soon and start estrodial orally on sunday. go back for one more check i think the 27th and then FET supposed to be on august 3rd! i want time to speed up so it can happen and start the 2ww, but i keep reminding myself to enjoy summer and playing with my kids and seeing family coming to town next week, etc. got to live in the moment!

who else has a FET in a few weeks? 
good luck to all!


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Beta 390!! Woop woop


----------



## fluterby429

Wow Hopeful!!! What a great number. How many dpt? 

I woke up this morning to some bleeding when I wiped. I'm sad. I haven't had anymore. I took tests and they are darker. I've text my doctor.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5813.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Beta was at 11dp5dt. I have a repeat on Tuesday.

I had a bit of bleeding in my last pregnancy. Everything was fine. I hope it all is ok...just got to try and keep the positive vibes going (i know its hard). When is ur next beta Fluterby?


----------



## amy8686

Oh Flutterby, I'm sorry to hear that. I had that with my last pregnancy and I was an emotional wreck, but it stopped within an hour and everything was fine. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks ladies. I haven't had anymore bleeding. I'll have my second beta tomorrow


----------



## abennion

Congrats flutterby! 

So AF has come. Called in CD1 to the clinic yesterday and am waiting for instruction on when to start estrace. They still haven't called back, but I'm hoping ill have instructions tomorrow.


----------



## fluterby429

Friday's beta was 110


----------



## fluterby429

Beta #2 230


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Congrats fluterby! What is next? Do you get a scan or have they released you to the midwives? 

I have my repeat beta today


----------



## fluterby429

I had my IVF out of the country so I'm just seeing my OB. He wants me to just make a regular new OB appointment but I'm going to call and ask for a scan on a week or so just for piece of mind. 

What was your initial beta? Good luck and fx'd for a great number


----------



## Fern81

Congrats hopeful and fluterby! Hope this is the start of many bfps! 

Amy- I did get relief from the laparoscopies but it always grows back. The bcp helped me more on a month -to-month basis. The laps were more for ttc purposes (didn't help me get a natural bfp though!)


----------



## abennion

Congrats ladies! Looks like we're off to a fantastic start!

AFM: started my estrogen today. I go in for an ultrasound on July 31 to check lining, and then hopefully transfer by August 7/8.


----------



## Crosby

Congrats Flutter and Hopecat! 
Happy and healthy 9 months to both

I have a transfer on Monday afternoon and in the evening my in laws are coming for a visit for 2 weeks!!! Eishhh.. we are not telling anyway so it would be hard to refuse to drink and do activities lol


----------



## divineparadis

Anyone knows if there is any merit in delaying FET after a failed fresh cycle? Like to let our uterus recuperate ?


----------



## Crosby

divineparadis said:


> Anyone knows if there is any merit in delaying FET after a failed fresh cycle? Like to let our uterus recuperate ?

No need. No damage has been done, except if you are having a medicated FET you might just want to wait for day 21 to start injections. 

I didn't wait for some fets and I waited for others, it's not exact science, good luck!


----------



## amy8686

I'd say the potential merit in waiting is just to let your hormones have some time to be normal, for the sake of your emotional health. And in that case, you'll know if you need a break.

I needed a break after doing a few IUI's... we didn't start the IVF process until a year after my last IUI because I was feeling crazy. It really helped to have some time to feel like myself again.

So far, I'm feeling ok with this FET. Maybe I'll change my mind once the progesterone shots start later this week, but at the moment I think I'd be ok doing another cycle back-to-back if need be!


----------



## Crosby

ok so my Transfer was yesterday so today I am 1dp5dt, is it too early to test yet? Ahahahaaaaa :D

How's everyone doing?

Abennion I bet you can't wait till your transfer, I was so glad to be done with injections and guess what? They put me on more! I am on Lubion now (progesterone)


----------



## abennion

Luckily I'm just on pills (estrace & progesterone suppositories once I get the go ahead) and a nasal spray. I can't wait to be done with the suprefact! But seriously can't wait to get to transfer!

Might be a little too early Crosby


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Congrats on being PUPO Crosby. When will u b testing?


----------



## amy8686

Congrats Crosby! How are you surviving the wait?

I had my final scan yesterday and everything looks good, so my transfer will be next Wednesday. I can't believe how much easier this process has been than the fresh cycle! 3 blood draws, 2 ultrasounds, and we're already at transfer time. Thank goodness for frozen embryos.


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats on being PUPO Crosby and Amy you're soon to follow.

I have an OB appointment on Monday. I'm hoping they will do an u/s. So far so good


----------



## Juliet11

hi everyone! had lining check today and all is a go! one more week till FET! 

anyone else having their FET soon? i am getting excited! but not looking forward to the evil 2ww


----------



## abennion

I've got my lining check on Monday! FET should be the following week!


----------



## Crosby

Hi all

Tested this morning - Negative lol

I'm being premature as usual, I'm still jabbing I know I'm early, will test again next week and update everyone. 

Might do beta blood test next week to know for sure


----------



## Fern81

Juliet and abennion I'm so excited for you!! 
Fx crosby 

Afm still waiting to ovulate, I can feel some pressure/abdominal tenderness so I hope I O soon, so that AF can come and that we can also start the FET process! Waiting, waiting, waiting. Then some days my baby makes me feel crazy and I'm like nope, the FET can wait lol.


----------



## fluterby429

Crosby I tested two days later haha and every day after lol


----------



## Crosby

fluterby429 said:


> Crosby I tested two days later haha and every day after lol

When did everyone get their BFPs? 

I feel like I'm out, don't feel anything tbh

With my first pregnancy I felt right away and had a positive result very early


----------



## JACKDOLL

How many dp are you Crosby?
I got bfp 5dp5dt with a fresh cycle..


----------



## Crosby

JACKDOLL said:


> How many dp are you Crosby?
> I got bfp 5dp5dt with a fresh cycle..

I tested again yesterday at 5dp5dt and it was brightly negative :(

Is it better to test first thing in the morning or during the day? 

I didn't think I would be this upset about BFN((


----------



## Crosby

Crosby said:


> JACKDOLL said:
> 
> 
> How many dp are you Crosby?
> I got bfp 5dp5dt with a fresh cycle..
> 
> I tested again yesterday at 5dp5dt and it was brightly negative :(
> 
> Is it better to test first thing in the morning or during the day?
> 
> I didn't think I would be this upset about BFN((Click to expand...

Tested again this morning 6dp5dt - again so negative, not even a sign of even an evap line


----------



## amy8686

Ah, sorry Crosby.

I think when I got pregnant, my first positive test was on 6dp5dt, and I remember that it was completely negative in the morning, but I got a faint line that afternoon. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you, but also thinking of you if that line doesn't appear. :(

I keep telling myself that I won't be too upset if it's negative this time around, but I don't know if that's realistic. It's hard no matter what.


----------



## abennion

Sorry, Crosby, maybe you've just got a late implanter in there?


AFM: Had my lining check today and we are at 7.8mm! We are go for transfer! We've been scheduled in for August 8 :)


----------



## amy8686

Crosby, how are you doing today?


----------



## Fern81

Counting down abennion! 
I'm not sure I've ovulated yet :/ my temps are still fairly low but I don't have EWCM anymore and no more ovary pain. Idk. I really just want a period asap so we can start the FET process but I have no idea if my body is having a normal cycle. I prayed about it and will have to accept what will be, will be.


----------



## amy8686

Ah Fern, the waiting is so hard! Hope you learn something soon!

I just had my transfer. All went well. We transferred one good quality hatching embryo. And thanks to 3 valium, a moderately full bladder, and a patient doctor, it wasn't too painful! He managed to do it without clamping my cervix this time. That's a big relief. I now feel fine and I'm looking forward to a day of relative rest since my husband is home to entertain my son.

How's everyone else?


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats on being PUPO Amy. Glad it was more comfortable this time!

I sent my u/s in for a Ramzi prediction and they are guessing girl. I'm having genetics done Sept. 08 so we shall see


----------



## abennion

Just got my transfer time! Looking at 9:30 am on the 8th


----------



## amy8686

That's exciting!

My transfer this time was midday and I found it much easier to get that "moderately full bladder" that they recommend. In the morning, my bladder fills up so quickly that I end up being ready to burst by the time we're done. Is that just me?

Today is 5dp5dt. I'm going to test late tomorrow unless I can convince myself to wait longer. Getting anxious!


----------



## fluterby429

When I was waiting for my transfer it was so long that I totally got up and peed without thinking. The ladies working in the OR freaked out and started handing me bottles of water. Plus not speaking the same langue made it a little more confusing lol

So tomorrow will be a big day around here. Hoping for a nice BFP and a smooth PUPO!


----------



## Juliet11

amy, whens your beta? my transfer was on the 3rd. my trasnfer in may, my bladder was in burst mode and i was actually in pain from drinking too much water that they let me release some thankfully.. this time i just sipped one water bottle the half hour drive to the hospital. 

ab, exciting you have your time! let us know how it goes! 

a few of us will be finding out around the same time it sounds! my beta is the 14th but i will probably test this thursday and saturday... maybe...


----------



## amy8686

My beta is Friday. But I seriously don't know how anyone waits that long!


----------



## abennion

Transfer went well today! We brought my MIL with us and she absolutely was blown away by the process. 

Beta is on August 21 :)


----------



## Juliet11

Yay ab!!!! Welcome to the wait
:happydance: 
What's your testing plan? Poas or wait for beta ?


----------



## abennion

I'm planning on waiting. I tested during our fresh transfer last time. Its left me a little nervous to test early.


----------



## Juliet11

ab, i'm hesitant too. 
i had a chemical a couple years ago, so my tests were positive but it didn't work out. 
that is nice you have MIL for support! i haven't told anyone as then i will get so many questions if it worked out. and i had so many times it doesn't work, that i guess i rather not tell anyone till i have news.


----------



## amy8686

Congrats, Abennion! You are wise to wait to test. I don't know how anyone does it, but I agree that it's the smartest way to go. :) 

So I tested last night and it was negative, but tried again today and there was a faint second line! My blood tests are Friday and Sunday, so I'm tempering my excitement until then, but I appear to be pregnant at the moment!


----------



## SKP

I had 5 Day Frozen 2 Blasts transfer on Aug 7th, Beta test day is Aug 18th. I will test early though:) I want to know before they do, plus have myself prepared.

This is our 5th IVF


----------



## abennion

Our transfers were only a day apart SKP! Baby dust this is it!


----------



## SKP

Yep! I added you as a friend on here. I am also from Alberta as well :)


----------



## Juliet11

amy, sound positive!!!! :D

ab and skp, cant wait to hear!!

i mentioned in another thread so this may be redundant,sorry, but i just did an frer with an afternoon pee (i'm 7dp5dt), and I got two pink lines... the first has kinda faded part of it but majority is almost pink like the solid pink next to it. 

cautiously pregnant? i normally don't test, just wait for beta, but this time i wanted a hint which way it was going, but won't get excited or sad with results till mondays beta....


----------



## amy8686

Yay Juliet! My line is super super faded, but my understanding is that any line is a good line. Fingers crossed for both of our betas.


----------



## SKP

abennion, 

My test day is the 18th, why are you a bit later?

Congrats, cautiously Juliet11 :) , Congrats Amy :)


----------



## abennion

Congrats ladies! Sounds like you both have great starts to lines!

I'm about to yell at DH. He's taking this whole "treat yourself as if you were pregnant" quite seriously. This is going to be a looooong 9 months if he keeps this up (and if its a BFP).


----------



## abennion

SKP: That was the day the clinic gave me. My guess is the 19th falls on a Saturday and most blood clinics are closed. Are you at RFP too?


----------



## SKP

If that is Calgary then yes, they told me the 18th.


----------



## MaybeBabi

Hey ladies, I was suppose to have a frozen transfer 8/17. I was put on Estradiol on 7/31. I started spotting 8/9 and on 8/10 started a full flow period. Fills a pad and everything. Did anyone else have this issue? I have a lining check tomorrow.. am I going to be canceled? I'm sad!


----------



## Juliet11

maybe, i once had some light bleeding and my FET was postponed a week to be on the safe side. 
hope your lining check looks good. hang in there!


----------



## SKP

As far as I know, you shouldn't have that happening while on the meds. I read that it could be from not strong enough meds. But I really have no idea. I was told just a bit of spotitng after starting the meds is okay but a full blown, not.


----------



## amy8686

Hi all,

So, my beta yesterday was only 16. We will test again tomorrow before stopping meds, but it looks like a chemical. &#55357;&#56848;


----------



## SKP

:(, my lowest number on my last ivf was 56, it doubled everytime I did the blood work up until my 6th week. Never got over a 1000. Went for the ultrasound, nothing was there. So they said possibly a chemical.


----------



## SKP

I am going to do my 1st test on Monday, which will be day 7 post transfer. May seem early but I read that it is possible to get a result.

Plus the number 7 has been significant to us this year. 7 Years Married, our wedding day is o the 7th, 7 Years TTC, and I just want to see if I get a result on our 7th day from transfer. :)

The earliest I ever tested was 9 days. I believe I am having some symptoms, mostly tiredness. And the odd cramp every now and then.


----------



## abennion

I'm sorry Amy :(


----------



## Juliet11

Amy, so sorry :( 
i've had a couple chemicals :(


----------



## fluterby429

I'm so sorry Amy. Hugs to you. 

Ladies let's see some POAS!!! Lol


----------



## Juliet11

ladies, 
i'm starting to worry something is going wrong cause i've had a stomach ache all day. hubby tries to be encouraging and says something is going right.
still had a bfp this morning on my last test. tomorrow is beta. nervous about that, but the stomach ache is something separate then nerves. 
what do you guys think, normal to have stomach pains or might be something going wrong with the bfp?

how is everyone else doing?
who is also going in for betas this week?


----------



## abennion

My betas aren't until next Tuesday, but we might be testing with a HPT this week. DH is getting super impatient 

I've had dull cramps and a lot of gas the past couple of day (5dp5dt today).


----------



## SKP

Today I am 6dp5dt today. I am testing tomorrow just to see.


----------



## Juliet11

ab, cute hubby is getting impatient! 

skp, good luck tomorrow!!!!

asm, i get my bloodwork in the morning and they call later in morning or in afternoon with results! i am nervous and excited but really nervous. my HPT look good but its all about the beta for me


----------



## abennion

FX Juliet!

AFM: I may test in a couple of days.... Temp is climbing according to BBT, so that can only be a good thing, right?


----------



## SKP

Tested Neg, still a week to go in the 2ww. I just wanted to see if so got a poss or not.


----------



## Juliet11

SKP, probably testing too early :)

ab, keep us posted if you test! 

nurse called this afternoon, beta 180.... cautiously excited! need it to double on wednesday!


----------



## SKP

Yay! Juliett


----------



## fluterby429

Yay Juliette


----------



## SKP

Tested again this morn with a digi yes or no. 9dpt5dt, Neg still. 
Beta in 2 days. Do you think there is still a chance?


----------



## abennion

I guess there's always a chance, SKP. Hopefully your beta proved the digi wrong!


----------



## SKP

I hope so too. 2 more days until beta. I thought I would at least get a result especially 9 days after. I did on my last 2 times.


----------



## abennion

My test yesterday was seemingly BFN, but a couple girls on my journal can see something, perhaps a VVVVFL. I've got a link to my pregnancy test post for those willing to have a look at it here


----------



## Juliet11

good luck to those testing this week!

540 second beta :happydance:


----------



## abennion

Congrats!


----------



## Juliet11

whats the updates on everyone??? seems so quiet in here lately! i actually had a busy weekend so less BNB time. a week from thursday will finally be my ultrasound... i feel like i cant be sure i am pregnant till that. ahhhhh !!


----------



## abennion

Blood draw is today at 5, so we won't be finding anything out until tomorrow, although hopes aren't all too high just because of the BFNs from last week.


----------



## SKP

I had a negetive blood test 4 days ago. Af came yesterday.


----------



## abennion

Sorry SKP


----------



## amy8686

Ah, sorry SKP. Good luck today Abennion!


----------



## Juliet11

sorry SKP :( :hugs:


----------



## abennion

I'm a BFN too. And the real kicker? My RE goes on mat leave in two weeks.


----------



## fluterby429

I'm so sorry ladies :(


----------



## amy8686

Ugh, Abennion. I'm sorry.


----------

